# The Great "Shepherd" or Let's ask Mikey, he won't eat it...



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I knew it was inbound....
I dispatched the goats to guard the entry..... note to self...we need more goats....and maybe some attack sheep... they didn't have a chance against the dog....

I've been pretty lucky sending out little firecrackers, and getting other people to send little firecrackers for me...for the most part I can stay off the radar. Well...no more worries because there is a crater lake where the house was and the river that ran around the house is filling it up.

I've had a few conversations online and over the phone with the sender. This guy has made it through more adversity than most of us will ever see. In spite of all that, he remains positive and hopeful. The world needs more of him.... aside from that don't let him fool you...he can bring the thunder from the heavens and the fire off the mountain all the way from Mud Lick Ky....

This is one of those ********, where the term is of endearment and pride. :smile2: This type of ******* knows that cain't and ain't are not in the dictionary!:wink2:
@Sophie0503 blew the doors off. There's a tear in my eye (aside from the pain and devestation tears of the carnage) from the included personal note. I can't top it. It was from the heart...

Mike....the lighter was too much....the top shelf cigars (all of them in my wheelhouse!).....well I don't have the words to say thank you so I'll just have to plot my revenge..


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Well played @Sophie0503

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Sophie done it brother my hands were tied.. lol well that why she did ask if you had a welder to fix your mailbox back... LOL!!! I’ll edit mu post again, i’ve read the VERY kind words you spoke about meabiut 10 times now ,that was very nice brother, I won’t go into great detail but that night I called I was reaching out for help, I was in the dark, the very KIND words you spoke to me lit up the darkness like a light switch. There’s many of those words that i’ll carry with me for life because they brought me outtta the dark and into the light again, I can’t thank you enough for being there for me that night. You didn’t know it but you truly saved me. Thank you a million sir. Sent with VERY MUCH RESPECT... mike & Sophie 🙂


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice hit!
Love the note.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Wow, helluva hit there @Sophie0503 :thumb:


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Awesome!! :thumb:


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Karma bruh. Nice hit!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Damn! Great assortment of cigars bro, well done!


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

nice work Sophie....


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Great hit on a great brother!
Very nice!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Very heartfelt exchange between two super gentlemen. The massive bomb is almost beside the point!


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Piper said:


> Very heartfelt exchange between two super gentlemen. The massive bomb is almost beside the point!


 @Piper you're right buddy ole hickorynut really came through that night, thank the lord brother...


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nicely done Mike. It has been said a lot, nothing can be much better than this dysfunctional family we have here. Much respect to you both.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

A great gesture, and an awesome bomb!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

i love it


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Now that's laying down the law right there!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Damn that’s a sweet hit. Love that lighter. I’ve been eye balling one. Keep waiting for them to go on sale.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow! Nice work you two!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Unbelievable hit !


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

For a 1st Bomb, Sophie didn't mess around. No survivors, no witnesses.


----------

